# Why is weed or cannabis considered a drug?



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

Why is weed or cannabis considered a drug?
like its a herb, that you grow. 

like you know, how people call it the entry way drug. 

Its been stereo-typed, at one point people said it makes white women fall in love with african Americans. 

or like SHOULD it be considered a drug?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)

Because it contains chemicals that alters the way the brain functions.
Perturbators are drugs, and despite people agreeing or not, it is classified that way.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Cause it has a mind altering substance in it.

Also, white women fall in love with african americans due to cannabis is bullshit.
Female friend of mine is an avarage cannabis user and she has no attraction towards black males, nor black females.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Also, white women fall in love with african americans due to cannabis is bullshit.
> Female friend of mine is an avarage cannabis user and she has no attraction towards black males, nor black females.


yeah, thats why I said stereo-typed


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2017)

Even sugar can be considered a drug, because we get addicted to it physically and psychologically. a lot of things can be considered drugs.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> yeah, thats why I said stereo-typed



Another thing to point out, it's "gateway drug".
But that's also nonsense.

Basically, the fact that it's illegal makes most people vulnerable to other drugs like H, crystal, molly and more.
They get it from street dealers who usually carry more then just cannabis.

If you look at places where cannabis usage is legal, there's a lot less usage of harddrugs.
Obviously, the usage will remain cause different groups use different things.
But that's usually subculture related.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Even sugar can be considered a drug, because we get addicted to it physically and psychologically. a lot of things can be considered drugs.


yeah, but why is Weed in particular, 
Many things can be considered drugs, I know this one woman who a problem with sugar consumption.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Another thing to point out, it's "gateway drug".
> But that's also nonsense.
> 
> Basically, the fact that it's illegal makes most people vulnerable to other drugs like H, crystal, molly and more.
> ...


Its also arguably less damaging the cigs.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Its also arguably less damaging the cigs.



If you vaporize it yes.
But you're still inhaling smoke which isn't good for you.

Then again, even breathing the outside air is harmful for you as there's exhaust gasses and radiation in the air.
Everything is bad for you when you look at it properly.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you vaporize it yes.
> But you're still inhaling smoke which isn't good for you.
> 
> Then again, even breathing the outside air is harmful for you as there's exhaust gasses and radiation in the air.
> Everything is bad for you when you look at it properly.


^ antioxidants ftw.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Its also arguably less damaging the cigs.


yeah, it doesnt have the stuff that the cigs have, nicotine, arsenic, Cyanide, and many more.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 17, 2017)

just legalize it worldwide already.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

The street weed here in the U.K wreaks of shit meaning you can smell that crap from across the street. Also the smell sticks to whoever is taking the drug. 

Is it the same in America and other places?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> The street weed here in the U.K wreaks of shit meaning you can smell that crap from across the street. Also the smell sticks to whoever is taking the drug.
> 
> Is it the same in America and other places?



Hence one should smoke hashish.
Doesn't smell unless you have a trained nose and you're standing right next to it and isn't shit quality, often higher THC quantities then weed.

But hey, remember kids! drugs are bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> The street weed here in the U.K wreaks of shit meaning you can smell that crap from across the street. Also the smell sticks to whoever is taking the drug.
> 
> Is it the same in America and other places?


What you might be describing is skunk which does stink, though I too have seen, or smelled as the case may be, the cheap and nasty stuff too and would have to agree compared to the nice sweet and somewhat pleasant smells you got in Amsterdam it was ghastly. But yes the cheap and nasty exists over there too, they tend to call it ditch weed in the places I have been there. Fortunately soap bar (even cheaper and nastier than cheap and nasty, usually hash bound together with whatever chemical happened to be lying around and would not kill you immediately) seems to have all but vanished.

As for the question of the OP as others mentioned it alters the mind in a clinical an replicable way. I would agree that if you are banning things on the basis of harm done it is logically dissonant to maintain a ban on cannabis though. That said any pretence of logic with drug laws vanished around the time the anti legal highs legislation was being passed.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *But hey, remember kids! drugs are bad*.



LOL i dont smoke and that is my line! 

I am one of those with a overly sensitive nose meaning i can smell that crap from a mile away. Trust me i grew up in a druggie hood so that smell wont leave me for a while. (its already been 7 years since i moved out of that hood and i still cant stop myself from sensing the smell of weed.)


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 17, 2017)

It may be illegal in some countries and considered a drug but more so, medicinal reasons as to why some people use it more so than a recreational sense


----------



## smf (Aug 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Why is weed or cannabis considered a drug?
> like its a herb, that you grow.



"A *drug* is any substance (other than food that provides nutritional support) that, when inhaled, injected, smoked, consumed, absorbed via a patch on the skin, or dissolved under the tongue causes a physiological change in the body"

It's not a pejorative term, herbs don't cause a physiological change.

It's considered a drug, because it's a drug. I guess what you mean is why it is a controlled drug or an illegal drug (depending on where you live).

Cannabis is legally grown to produce hemp, however their license wouldn't cover using it as a drug.



DeoNaught said:


> yeah, it doesnt have the stuff that the cigs have, nicotine, arsenic, Cyanide, and many more.



That is an argument for banning cigarettes, not for legalising weed.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> What you might be describing is skunk which does stink, though I too have seen, or smelled as the case may be, the cheap and nasty stuff too and would have to agree compared to the nice sweet and somewhat pleasant smells you got in Amsterdam it was ghastly. But yes the cheap and nasty exists over there too, they tend to call it ditch weed in the places I have been there. Fortunately soap bar (even cheaper and nastier than cheap and nasty, usually hash bound together with whatever chemical happened to be lying around and would not kill you immediately) seems to have all but vanished.
> 
> As for the question of the OP as others mentioned it alters the mind in a clinical an replicable way. I would agree that if you are banning things on the basis of harm done it is logically dissonant to maintain a ban on cannabis though. That said any pretence of logic with drug laws vanished around the time the anti legal highs legislation was being passed.



I have heard of skunk before, but i have never smelled it. I am sure what i smelled was weed since the dealer was infamous in our hood for being the #1 weed guy.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> LOL i dont smoke and that is my line!
> 
> I am one of those with a overly sensitive nose meaning i can smell that crap from a mile away. Trust me i grew up in a druggie hood so that smell wont leave me for a while. (its already been 7 years since i moved out of that hood and i still cant stop myself from sensing the smell of weed.)



I've done dope meself so I can smell it as well ;p
Was at one time even so bad that I could recognize which strain it was just by smell.

Then again, the smell of heroin is worse.
Not that that smells any better then Mary ;p


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I have heard of skunk before, but i have never smelled it. I am sure what i smelled was weed since the dealer was infamous in our hood for being the #1 weed guy.


I've got skunks in my area. Weed and skunk smell totally different. In fact, weed smells infinitely better, haha.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I've got skunks in my area. Weed and skunk smell totally different. In fact, weed smells infinitely better, haha.


Do you get High on the smell


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I've got skunks in my area. Weed and skunk smell totally different. In fact, weed smells infinitely better, haha.



Yikes, i hear the druggies will mix all forms of crap into the weed in order to increase its weight or value on the street. And i have heard that is why it smells so bad.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I've got skunks in my area. Weed and skunk smell totally different. In fact, weed smells infinitely better, haha.


he was talking about the type of weed. It's called skunk.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't understand why people still ask if it is a drug, or why, or tell it's ok and doesn't harm and don't do anything, etc.

You don't take this substance because you are hungry or thirsty, it's not food ! you really know the reason why you take it, it's not pure air (azote) you breath, it's used to do something to you.
isn't it hypocrisy to ask or tell that it's not doing anything?

to me it's just known and basic information that it's a drug.
if it wasn't, why would you even want to use it?

you don't smoke random grass or willow's leaf. you smoke drug for a reason.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Yikes, i hear the druggies will mix all forms of crap into the weed in order to increase its weight or value on the street. And i have heard that is why it smells so bad.



The smells just come from the strains and cultivation.
The added weight is usually glass fiber shreds (to make it look like there's more THC on the bud)
Other rubbish they put in is to increase yield quickly.

I'm pretty sure you yourself can tell a good proper product from a hastily grown one that is designed to maximize profits instead of being quality ;p
I mean, you lived in a ghetto, not that you're a user.


----------



## TVL (Aug 17, 2017)

Wait, so opium is not a drug, it like, eh, comes from the poppy. Magic mushrooms are just mushrooms.  The term drug is pretty wide though and there are vast differences between them.

And cannabis have been lied about a lot. Personally I think all drugs should be legal, just tell the truth about them and use some of the money from their taxation to help those that gets into trouble.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The smells just come from the strains and cultivation.
> The added weight is usually glass fiber shreds (to make it look like there's more THC on the bud)
> Other rubbish they put in is to increase yield quickly.
> 
> ...


You have to be careful with that stuff. The last thing you want is quartz dust in your lungs.


----------



## Viri (Aug 17, 2017)

Propaganda from the wood cutting companies


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

TVL said:


> Wait, so opium is not a drug, it like, eh, comes from the poppy. Magic mushrooms are just mushrooms.  The term drug is pretty wide though and there are vast differences between them.
> 
> And cannabis have been lied about a lot. Personally I think all drugs should be legal, just tell the truth about them and use some of the money from their taxation to help those that gets into trouble.


No, I think that's a pretty bad idea. Some, like shrooms? Sure! Heroine? No. Although lsd has apparently been gaineng more traction in the world of medication.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

TVL said:


> Wait, so opium is not a drug, it like, eh, comes from the poppy. Magic mushrooms are just mushrooms.  The term drug is pretty wide though and there are vast differences between them.
> 
> And cannabis have been lied about a lot. Personally I think all drugs should be legal, just tell the truth about them and use some of the money from their taxation to help those that gets into trouble.



So Krokodil is, according to your logic, also not a drug?
A substance designed to give you a shitty rush for 10 minutes only to leave you with your flesh falling from your bones?

There's a difference between the drugs.

Synthesized drugs are harmful as it's made from pure chemicals.
Nature grown drugs like cannabis, shrooms and opium aren't healthy for you either but are a lot better then MDMA, meth and coke etc.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The smells just come from the strains and cultivation.
> The added weight is usually glass fiber shreds (to make it look like there's more THC on the bud)
> Other rubbish they put in is to increase yield quickly.
> 
> ...



Ahh okay and yeah what you said makes sense so dont worry. No offense here, the ghetto life is behind me now lol

Well tbh it was a normal neighborhood at first but then the drug dealers moved in so i obviously moved out.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> You have to be careful with that stuff. The last thing you want is quartz dust in your lungs.



That's the least of me concerns lol.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> That's the least of me concerns lol.


It's a very painful way to die. I'd rather drown.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Ahh okay and yeah what you said makes sense so dont worry. No offense here, the ghetto life is behind me now lol
> 
> Well tbh it was a normal neighborhood at first but then the drug dealers moved in so i obviously moved out.



Aye, it doesn't take long for junkies to turn it into a slump.
I admire you for not using it tho, considering the background!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

Just don't mix. Had one bad night and now I can only concentrate for a short time.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)

According to Wikipedia:



> A *drug* is any substance (other than food that provides nutritional support) that, when inhaled, injected, smoked, consumed, absorbed via a patchon the skin, or dissolved under the tongue causes a physiological change in the body.[2][3]
> 
> In pharmacology, a pharmaceutical drug, also called a medication or medicine, is a chemical substance used to treat, cure, prevent, or diagnosea disease or to promote well-being.[2] Traditionally drugs were obtained through extraction from medicinal plants, but more recently also by organic synthesis.[4] Pharmaceutical drugs may be used for a limited duration, or on a regular basis for chronic disorders.[5]



A drug could be something simple like asprin or caffeine.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> A drug could be something simple like asprin or caffeine.


Yup. That's why they refer to medicines as drugs


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> It's a very painful way to die. I'd rather drown.



If you use common sense in what you purchase then you wouldn't get that shit.
You're exaggerating it.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Aye, it doesn't take long for junkies to turn it into a slump.
> I admire you for not using it tho, considering the background!



You begin to notice the effects it can have on people and how addicted people become to it and how they will do whatever they can to get more of it. 

Seeing how it affected people in the hood who were pretty good people beforehand but then became junkies afterwards deterred me from it and so did the damn smell.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A drug could be something simple like asprin or caffeine.


that's funny, because in english, the word "drug" is used for both illegal and pharmaceutical product. it's more true to the definition.

In French, illegal one is "drogue", while pharmaceutical is "Médicament" derived from "medical treatment" with a connotation of "being good for you" (still bad, sometime even worse than the illegal one?)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Why is weed or cannabis considered a drug?
> like its a herb, that you grow.
> 
> like you know, how people call it the entry way drug.
> ...



Remember, any pills help you getting better is a drug. No difference about this one as well. It is good for you if someone make it with brownie or another stuff but pot to exhale smoke with this chemical can helps but is not good for your lung. If I want to use it then I will eat brownie that came with cannabis for a part of health and safe.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You begin to notice the effects it can have on people and how addicted people become to it and how they will do whatever they can to get more of it.
> 
> Seeing how it affected people in the hood who were pretty good people beforehand but then became junkies afterwards deterred me from it and so did the damn smell.



Aye, I got a first hand experience with it.
It's rubbish.



Cyan said:


> that's funny, because in english, the word "drug" is used for both illegal and pharmaceutical product. it's more true to the definition.
> 
> In French, illegal one is "drogue", while pharmaceutical is "Médicament" derived from "medical treatment" with a connotation of "being good for you" (still bad, sometime even worse than the illegal one?)



I don't call morphine "good for you".
Nor can I call other medication which has severe side effects "good for you". ;p

But it is true.
Medicinal "drugs" are designed to help your body fight off illnesses etc.
Hence they're approved for usage.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)

Cyan said:


> that's funny, because in english, the word "drug" is used for both illegal and pharmaceutical product. it's more true to the definition.
> 
> In French, illegal one is "drogue", while pharmaceutical is "Médicament" derived from "medical treatment" with a connotation of "being good for you" (still bad, sometime even worse than the illegal one?)


Yeah, drogue is the literal bad meaning of the original English word drug, as I was taught. I thought an English word for médicament existed, isn't medicine technically the same word?

"Give medicine to him to heal his pain."


----------



## TVL (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> No, I think that's a pretty bad idea. Some, like shrooms? Sure! Heroine? No. Although lsd has apparently been gaineng more traction in the world of medication.



Heroine would be solved just like they already do in Switzerland, you put up clinics were people go and get an administrated fix. Much better than addicts being forced to becomming criminals/prostitutes. Makes society safer.



DinohScene said:


> So Krokodil is, according to your logic, also not a drug?
> A substance designed to give you a shitty rush for 10 minutes only to leave you with your flesh falling from your bones?
> 
> There's a difference between the drugs.
> ...



Lol, that was the logic of the OP I was somewhat mocking, I just forget how much is lost in text. I don't really care which is unhealthier. If that was what decided legality I'm 100% sure legal MDMA would have way less people in trouble than legal alcohol.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah, drogue is the literal bad meaning of the original English word drug, as I was taught. I thought an English word for médicament existed, isn't medicine technically the same word?
> 
> "Give medicine to him to heal his pain."



"Give him his medication" or "give him his pills" is used for that.
"Give him his drugs" is something negative yeh.

Then again, Drugstore/Pharmacy both mean the same.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2017)

personally, I don't even take aspirin when I have headache, I just wait all day until I sleep and hope next day it wouldn't be there anymore. I'm thinking feeling is here for a reason, not feeling it could be worse.
I prefer not use any (pharmaceutical) drug to cure small illness, letting your body get used to it is not good either. I'm quite well protected against many illness (being in contact with a lot of people everyday helps reinforcing your body's defenses naturally). 10 day once every 2 years is probably all I get ill.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

TVL said:


> Heroine would be solved just like they already do in Switzerland, you put up clinics were people go and get an administrated fix. Much better than addicts being forced to becomming criminals/prostitutes. Makes society safer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that was the logic of the OP I was somewhat mocking, I just forget how much is lost in text. I don't really care which is unhealthier. If that was what decided legality I'm 100% sure legal MDMA would have way less people in trouble than legal alcohol.



Nah, alcohol is small quantities are good for you.

it all depends on usage of the user it self.
Drinking a bottle of vodka a day is equally as bad as snorting a few lines of drone/coke/meth/molly a day ;p


----------



## nero99 (Aug 17, 2017)

It's because it can basically do the same as any pill that a doctor prescribed you. No prescription means no money for big pharma.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

some of those drugs are more for medicinal things right?
also everything is bad, you can get addicted to everything, and everything excess can kill


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

nero99 said:


> It's because it can basically do the same as any pill that a doctor prescribed you. No prescription means no money for big pharma.



That's not true.

It is true that Marijuana has a lot of positive benefits but it can not cure cancer or help heal a bone fracture.
It can reduce pain in someones body but it can't stand up to shit derived from opiates.

Besides, Xanax is a party drug yet doctors prescribe it to everyone and their dog.



BlueFox gui said:


> also everything is bad, you can get addicted to everything, and everything excess can kill



Exactly that!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, alcohol is small quantities are good for you.
> 
> it all depends on usage of the user it self.
> Drinking a bottle of vodka a day is equally as bad as snorting a few lines of drone/coke/meth/molly a day ;p


Vodka cleanses your system and cocaine gives you nose bleeds. ;o;


----------



## TVL (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, alcohol is small quantities are good for you.
> 
> it all depends on usage of the user it self.
> Drinking a bottle of vodka a day is equally as bad as snorting a few lines of drone/coke/meth/molly a day ;p



I'm talking about the damage it does with those who drink alcohol and isn't that well suited to do so, people who get angry and gets into fights, drives drunk etc. I think that outweighs the people getting their health benefit from small quantaties of alcohol. I don't want alcohol to be illegal though, just so we are clear, I was just comparing the two.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A drug could be something simple like asprin or caffeine.


You're right. I guess it's more of a question of where you draw the line and start using the word. For example, a wrench is generally not classified as a weapon but you can definitely use it as one.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

Catastrophic said:


> You're right. I guess it's more of a question of where you draw the line and start using the word. For example, a wrench is generally not classified as a weapon but you can definitely use it as one.


Everything is a weapon if you're MacGyver.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Everything is a weapon if you're MacGyver.


That's because MacGyver himself is a weapon.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 17, 2017)

cause it is , like alcool , caffeine , acetaminophen , whatever prescribed . every one of them got variation and difference in potency in content . each individual will have their own reaction to them , some may fall more in a general categorisation than other . some wont be able to take any at all , some wont be able to fonction correctly without one of it , maybe two of it . some will never know they need it , some will never know they should not do it . the best way is to try with precaution and help . always get the most of the information you can , from both side , site like erowid got lots of shared stories with dosage and type of persons .  im Borderline hyper emotif , weed is my drug of choice , not too strong to keep on going with my daily activities , work , entertainment . i have friends who smoke their way way and got different problems than mine . one of the friends of my Gf is the bad kind who try to find higher grade weed just to get a better knock out out of it , i see her smoke and just lock in the couch , wich is not my kind of thing , i have nothing agasint , but to me its the wrong way to use it , she also got some ADHD stufs and also drink and just enjoy too much life , kinda understandable ,used to be the same 8 years ago . probably would have more to say , but i think thats enough for now .


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Vodka cleanses your system and cocaine gives you nose bleeds. ;o;



LSD gives you beautiful dreams and drone keeps your mind paranoid ;p



TVL said:


> I'm talking about the damage it does with those who drink alcohol and isn't that well suited to do so, people who get angry and gets into fights, drives drunk etc. I think that outweighs the people getting their health benefit from small quantaties of alcohol. I don't want alcohol to be illegal though, just so we are clear, I was just comparing the two.



There's a hell of a lot more traffic accidents regarding alcohol then there are regarding marijuana, same goes for violence

So technically, you should legalize marijuana and make alcohol an illegal substance.

It partially depends on the person as well.
If I drink large quanitites of alcohol, I start talking a lot and become affectionate.
However a friend of me mate gets extremely violent.
But that's besides the point.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> yeah, it doesnt have the stuff that the cigs have, nicotine, arsenic, Cyanide, and many more.


Donald P. Tashkin, MD, Director of the Pulmonary Function Laboratories at the University of California, Los Angeles, stated in his article "Effects of Marijuana on the Lung and its Immune Defenses," published in the Mar. 1997 "Secretary's Youth Substance Abuse Prevention Initiative: Resource Papers" by the Center for Substance Abuse Prevention:

"Analysis of the smoke contents of marijuana and tobacco reveals much the same gas phase constituents, including chemicals known to be toxic to respiratory tissue. Moreover, these gas phase components are present in somewhat similar concentrations in the smoke generated from the same quantity of marijuana and tobacco. 

The particulate phase (tar) constituents of marijuana and tobacco smoke are also generally similar, with the major exception that marijuana contains tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and scores of other llIC-like (cannabinoid) compounds not found in tobacco, while tobacco tar contains nicotine not found in marijuana. 

With regard to the carcinogenic potential of marijuana, it is noteworthy that the tar phase of marijuana smoke contains many of the same carcinogenic compounds contained in tobacco smoke, including polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, such as benz[a]pyrene, which was recently identified as a key factor promoting human lung cancer... Preliminary findings suggest that marijuana smoke activates cytochrome P4501A1, the enzyme that converts polycyclic hydrocarbons, such as benz[a]pyrene, into active carcinogens."

Also, marijuana smoke contains 50 percent to 70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than does tobacco smoke and has the potential to cause cancer of the lungs and respiratory tract. Marijuana smoke is commonly inhaled deeper and held longer than is tobacco smoke, increasing the lungs' exposure to carcinogens."


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> LSD gives you beautiful dreams and drone keeps your mind paranoid ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LSD, shrooms and everything in between can have some real nasty trips if you're not smart about it. Gotta keep in the up.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

somedays i like to drink coffee, and for real, brazil is the biggest coffee exporter but still, the coffee here is even better XD
people say they drink strong coffee and this is kinda bad, but i would like to see them drinking our coffee, its much more stronger even being the SAME as the other countries.
so, the taste can change something?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> LSD, shrooms and everything in between can have some real nasty trips if you're not smart about it. Gotta keep in the up.



I wouldn't take blotters if I where anything but happy yeh.
Also, quantity of intake has a lot to do with having a bad trip or not.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I wouldn't take blotters if I where anything but happy yeh.
> Also, quantity of intake has a lot to do with having a bad trip or not.


Well of course. Same can be said about drinking. Which is why I stick to whiskey.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well of course. Same can be said about drinking. Which is why I stick to whiskey.



Pff, pussies drink whisky.
Real men drink vodka!

Fight me over it!
I've killed a bear with me _bare_ fists!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Pff, pussies drink whisky.
> Real men drink vodka!
> 
> Fight me over it!
> I've killed a bear with me _bare_ fists!



Drinking potatoes is fun and all.. But I'm an American! We eat fries!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Drinking potatoes is fun and all.. But I'm an American! We eat fries!



Eat fries, fry butter, drink frying oil.
I'll atleast keep it healthy ;o;

Vodka can be made out of pretty much anything one can ferment really.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Eat fries, fry butter, drink frying oil.
> I'll atleast keep it healthy ;o;
> 
> Vodka can be made out of pretty much anything one can ferment really.


Then it's fake!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Then it's fake!!



Olga! go get bear, I need coat to take off and fight American capitalist pig!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Pff, pussies drink whisky.
> Real men drink vodka!
> 
> Fight me over it!
> I've killed a bear with me _bare_ fists!


if the person don't drink, what he is?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> if the person don't drink, what he is?



Anti slavic propaganda!

But in all seriousness, people that don't drink are just non drinkers.
They won't have an increased risk in what drinkers have.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

i am anti slavic pro... :'''( 
oh ok


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Synthesized drugs are harmful as it's made from pure chemicals.
> Nature grown drugs like cannabis, shrooms and opium aren't healthy for you either but are a lot better then MDMA, meth and coke etc.



What? You would rate opium as a better choice than MDMA? That is a claim you are going to want to justify.

Going further there is no foundation for calling artificially created substances more harmful than naturally derived ones. 



smf said:


> That is an argument for banning cigarettes, not for legalising weed.



I never quite got that line of logic.

Scene as it were
So we live in a free country after a fashion.
"We are going to either ban or maintain historical bans because the harm done by said substances, or at least the risk of harm, is so very high"
Fair enough, might question the efficacy of that but it seems to play under the law so go it for now
"As everything is dangerous under the right conditions, or wrong conditions as the case may be, these are substances we deem suitably harm free to allow for consumption, possibly restricted by age, activities you can do under the influence of them or something. These are the metrics we have used to quantify harm"
Excellent
[someone does some science]
Going by those metrics these restricted substances are demonstrably less harmful than the ones you allow. The remedy for this as we all kind of agreed we like consistency and logic to underpin laws far more than "magic book governed by elites says so" or "boss man's gut feeling" is to either further restrict things or to remove those restrictions.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you use common sense in what you purchase then you wouldn't get that shit.
> You're exaggerating it.


exaggerating the pain of potter's rot? no. however, Silicosis isn't something that develops overnight, its an occupational disease, so I will accept that I has exaggerating that particular brand's ability to give it to you.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> somedays i like to drink coffee, and for real, brazil is the biggest coffee exporter but still, the coffee here is even better XD
> people say they drink strong coffee and this is kinda bad, but i would like to see them drinking our coffee, its much more stronger even being the SAME as the other countries.
> so, the taste can change something?


Hehe I would be more than happy to try local Brazilian roasts


----------



## TVL (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> LSD gives you beautiful dreams and drone keeps your mind paranoid ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. None of it should be illegal, just look at the US during prohibition, people shot dead over liquor. It just gives power to criminals to have it illegal. Goes for all drugs.

The people who wrote those laws to make drugs illegal are dead, and everyone should be allowed to ingest whatever substance they chose into their own body, it is not the property of the government. I'm pretty sure it will become this way, maybe not during our lifetime, but someday. First up is cannabis legal all over the world. Someday.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> exaggerating the pain of potter's rot? no. however, Silicosis isn't something that develops overnight, its an occupational disease, so I will accept that I has exaggerating that particular brand's ability to give it to you.



You do know that you can contract that by working in construction as well right?

It very rarely happens that cultivators lace their products with such harmful things and anyone with common sense knows that dealers won't sell purposely bad rubbish as they want to keep their customer base.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hehe I would be more than happy to try local Brazilian roasts


i learned that with people who traveled to USA and such, they said even being the same coffee, here the thing is MUCH MORE STRONGER, some says its probably because of the water


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i learned that with people who traveled to USA and such, they said even being the same coffee, here the thing is MUCH MORE STRONGER, some says its probably because of the water


Because Muricans are weak


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

TVL said:


> I know that. None of it should be illegal, just look at the US during prohibition, people shot dead over liquor. It just gives power to criminals to have it illegal. Goes for all drugs.
> 
> The people who wrote those laws to make drugs illegal are dead, and everyone should be allowed to ingest whatever substance they chose into their own body, it is not the property of the government. I'm pretty sure it will become this way, maybe not during our lifetime, but someday. First up is cannabis legal all over the world. Someday.



There will always be substances that are controlled.
You can't avoid it.

Governments also earns money on controlling those substances.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You do know that you can contract that by working in construction as well right?
> 
> It very rarely happens that cultivators lace their products with such harmful things and anyone with common sense knows that dealers won't sell purposely bad rubbish as they want to keep their customer base.


yes. all I said was it was occupational, and potter's rot is just the only nickname i was familiar with. miners, potters, construction workers, and a few other occupations can all put people at risk.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> yes. all I said was it was occupational, and potter's rot is just the only nickname i was familiar with. miners, potters, construction workers, and a few other occupations can all put people at risk.



So you taking it out on Marijuana is just fearmongering and completely irrelevant.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

OH FUNFACT
i said EVERYTHING in excess can be bad or kill you right?
a fun thing, you might not believe, but my mom smoke cigarretes for more than 30 years and her lungs are more healthy than someone who don't smoke


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OH FUNFACT
> i said EVERYTHING in excess can be bad or kill you right?
> a fun thing, you might not believe, but my mom smoke cigarretes for more than 30 years and her lungs are more healthy than someone who don't smoke



I know people who reached the age of 95 and have lit their first fag at the age of 10.

It all depends on how frequently you smoke and well, how healthy the rest of your body is.
Smoking may cause cancer, smoking may kill, smoking may cause other side effects.

Fearmongering is what fuels the public opinion on substances.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> So you taking it out on Marijuana is just fearmongering and completely irrelevant.


what? no I'm pro weed, I was just making people aware that the glass stuff was a bad idea. like you said, any one with common sense would avoid it, but lets face it. some people don't have common sense. not trying to fear monger or anything. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> what? no I'm pro weed, I was just making people aware that the glass stuff was a bad idea. like you said, any one with common sense would avoid it, but lets face it. some people don't have common sense. not trying to fear monger or anything. sorry for the confusion.



Then why say contradicting things?
I dun get it.

But eh, you are right about that.
I've said it in another thread but I'll say it again.
You can make something foolproof but someone will just make a better fool.

That reminds me that Nigerian email scams are purposely written in terrible writing so that only the most gullible people fall for it.

I know it has nothing to do with the subject at hand but it is related to the stupidity of humans.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't like any kind of drug that isn't legal or controller, mostly because of what I've seen it do to my sister the past twenty years  You really don't want my opinion.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I know people who reached the age of 95 and have lit their first fag at the age of 10.
> 
> It all depends on how frequently you smoke and well, how healthy the rest of your body is.
> Smoking may cause cancer, smoking may kill, smoking may cause other side effects.
> ...


i'm sorry idk what is "fag" (just faggot XD )
is this some drug or idk?
also my mom in all those years she always did exercices, so she worked with her lungs a lot, the doctor said that, she can breath more air than a normal person


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i'm sorry idk what is "fag" (just faggot XD )
> is this some drug or idk?
> also my mom in all those years she always did exercices, so she worked with her lungs a lot, the doctor said that, she can breath more air than a normal person





			
				google said:
			
		

> fag3
> faɡ/
> _noun_
> BRITISHinformal
> ...



It means cigarette.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It means cigarette.


oooooooooooooohhh
also 10 years old is too early for cigarretes, i mean you do whatever you want, but its still bad, and since you're growing it can fuck even more with your body in the future


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oooooooooooooohhh
> also 10 years old is too early for cigarretes, i mean you do whatever you want, but its still bad, and since you're growing it can fuck even more with your body in the future



Things where a lot different back in the '20's.
Don't forget that people used to irradiate water in the 40's cause they thought it was good for you.
Back in the late 1800's people even made Xrays of your feet to see if shoes fit you properly.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oooooooooooooohhh
> also 10 years old is too early for cigarretes, i mean you do whatever you want, but its still bad, and since you're growing it can fuck even more with your body in the future


times have changed. yea, its young now, but it wasn't that big of a deal 70~ years ago.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 17, 2017)

oh yeah i forgot about that sorry :/


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 17, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> times have changed. yea, its young now, but it wasn't that big of a deal 70~ years ago.


why the fuck does the tilde look like a dash?


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Things where a lot different back in the '20's.
> Don't forget that people used to irradiate water in the 40's cause they thought it was good for you.
> Back in the late 1800's people even made Xrays of your feet to see if shoes fit you properly.


to be honest i'd like my feet xray'd but i also spend a couple hours in a shoe store cause a flat foot, high inseam, and wide foot is seldom what shoes are made for


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> to be honest i'd like my feet xray'd but i also spend a couple hours in a shoe store cause a flat foot, high inseam, and wide foot is seldom what shoes are made for



Once isn't a problem.
But how people in the 40's did it (not 1800's, excuse me on that) was beyond the "safe" dosage.
Not to mention they where more of a marketing tool then actual help.

But if you got issues with footwear, you could try Nike shoes.
Me brother has flat feet, horrible flat feet and according to him it works.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Once isn't a problem.
> But how people in the 40's did it (not 1800's, excuse me on that) was beyond the "safe" dosage.
> Not to mention they where more of a marketing tool then actual help.
> 
> ...


nike, dr. scholls, and under armor was it? those are the three that seem to fit me well but my city still isn't keen on having wide fits in stock so i still end up shopping around and buy shoes that are too big sometimes just cause.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Things where a lot different back in the '20's.
> Don't forget that people used to irradiate water in the 40's cause they thought it was good for you.
> Back in the late 1800's people even made Xrays of your feet to see if shoes fit you properly.



And they use to think draining blood will heal you, and yet George Washington died. 0.63 gallons was drained from him, speeding his death.

What next? Cutting off Dick Skin can cure diseases?
Well actually they use to think cutting of Dick Skin (circumcision) cured many diseases.
And here we are years later still chopping dick skin.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 18, 2017)

A drug is by its definition: a medicine or other substance which has a physiological effect when ingested or otherwise introduced into the body.

That's what cannabis does.  That's what nicotine does, it what caffeine does, its what alcohol does, etc. etc.  The issue is that the term 'drug' has much too often had negative connotations immediately associated with it.  But just because something is by definition a drug, that doesn't automatically make it a bad thing or something that should be avoided by all means or anything like that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> And they use to think draining blood will heal you, and yet George Washington died. 0.63 gallons was drained from him, speeding his death.
> 
> What next? Cutting off Dick Skin can cure diseases?
> Well actually they use to think cutting of Dick Skin (circumcision) cured many diseases.
> And here we are years later still chopping dick skin.



I'll take having a circumcised penis over having to deal with smegma your whole life.  Plus many females are turned off by having to do things orally with an uncircumcised penis.  So I do get why we still practice that even if it has nothing to do with curing diseases in this modern age.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> nike, dr. scholls, and under armor was it? those are the three that seem to fit me well but my city still isn't keen on having wide fits in stock so i still end up shopping around and buy shoes that are too big sometimes just cause.



Fair enough.
I always get skate shoes cause I can't walk on Converse.



SG854 said:


> And they use to think draining blood will heal you, and yet George Washington died. 0.63 gallons was drained from him, speeding his death.
> 
> What next? Cutting off Dick Skin can cure diseases?
> Well actually they use to think cutting of Dick Skin (circumcision) cured many diseases.
> And here we are years later still chopping dick skin.



Actually, circumcision does help prevent STDs more then having dick skin.
A uncircumcised man is more likely to contract HIV as the foreskin can develop micro cuts through which the HIV virus can pass into the bloodstream.
Still, the chance is only a bit higher then in circumcised males but it's still an increase in risk.

Nowadays it's mostly done due to religious reasons (fucking stupid and they should ban religion all together, but that's another topic) or to remove it due to health concerns.
Phimosis etc.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 18, 2017)

The question has already been answered that weed is a drug. So no need to continue that topic anymore. Like people said, Weed is a drug because it alters your brain. Anything that alters your brain is considered a drug. Medicines you get from clinics are drugs. Some drugs are considered good, some bad. 


DinohScene said:


> Fair enough.
> I always get skate shoes cause I can't walk on Converse.
> 
> 
> ...


Key word I used is CURE not prevent. They formed a theory called the Reflex Neurosis Theory of Disease. Basically they believed all diseases came from human sexuality, erotic sensations and sex organs. Any use of sexuality without procreation was considered bad. 

This is why historically homosexuality was considered bad as well as masturbation. Its basically free sex without the responsibility of a life time of taking care of a kid, before condoms and birth controls were invented. Just one act of sex was a life time of responsibility. Homosexuality was all the fun without the responsibility, and as well of fearing the species would die off with homosexual relationships. It was then written into religious books after, since religious laws were based on the mindset of those times. Religion and community were intertwined 

Many middle eastern countries use their religion for Female genital mutilation to suppress women sexuality. The same was for western countries with circumcision to suppress male sexuality, to try to stop males from masturbating.


----------



## Loke (Aug 18, 2017)

If you don't see cannabis as a drug, you are obviously delusional lol.
With every substance (even food), don't blame the drug, but your own behavior. Weed is highly addictive when using with wrong reasons. Same with other drugs.
Here in the Netherlands, I surely have experienced weed as a gateway drug, but also with other drugs, its often not the drug itself that's bad or to be feared. Even though gateway drug is negative, It made the psychological and physical changes much easier to accept and comprehend.

Btw, the alcohol studies these days seem to contradict the believe that its good for you. Can't find a good source for now, but you might want to look into it.
http://www.popsci.com/moderate-drinking-bad


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2017)

SG854 said:


> The question has already been answered that weed is a drug. So no need to continue that topic anymore. Like people said, Weed is a drug because it alters your brain. Anything that alters your brain is considered a drug. Medicines you get from clinics are drugs. Some drugs are considered good, some bad.
> 
> Key word I used is CURE not prevent. They formed a theory called the Reflex Neurosis Theory of Disease. Basically they believed all diseases came from human sexuality, erotic sensations and sex organs. Any use of sexuality without procreation was considered bad.
> 
> ...



That's nonsense but you are right about the religious part.
Partially.

There's periods in the Renaissance where homosexuality was widely accepted.
Hell even in Muslim countries, there where periods of it being normal.
In Ancient Rome, nothing was more manly then having sex with another male, it was even considered below feminine to orally satisfy a female.

Anyway, discussing this will lead to a horrible derailment of the topic at hand so I'm not responding to it anymore.


----------



## Reecey (Aug 18, 2017)

Drugs are wrong, full stop! Long term use of Cannabis/skunk has a none fact alongside it that it eventually causes serious mental illness to everyone that uses it and if you don't think this is a fact that's because if you use it regularly then you probably have mental illness already but it stays dormant until you stop it for a few weeks. As far as other drugs are concerned then your just plain stupid using them apart from Ecstasy that is everyone needs a few ecstasy tablets now and again to rave all night long!


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 19, 2017)

I like to handle these topics. Let's say there's no reliable evidence that Marijuana is a heavy drug because it's a drug in the true sense of the term.
*"Drugs"*, up to _the twentieth century_, *were those herbal medicines or herbal preparations that allowed them to cure various pathologies*, or their allievation.
There are still some grocery stores, or pharmacy and herbalistics.

This already explains *how giving the name "drug" to Ganja is wrong*, as I see it as a fantastic plant for various uses.
After all, where legal use of the substance is concerned, everyone can decide what to do and if he has never killed anyone or caused any problems, I can not find anything in his contrast.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 21, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> That's nonsense but you are right about the religious part.
> Partially.
> 
> There's periods in the Renaissance where homosexuality was widely accepted.
> ...


I have a lot more to say about this but I guess it is going off topic.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2017)

come on son *sits op on lap* this is gona be a fun little story, hey, maybe even how some children come to be


----------



## JCCG1989 (Aug 21, 2017)

MD here. Well, context is relevant here. "Legal" and "Illegal" drugs are termns defined by the special situation of every different legistlation in the world. Any and every "legal" and "ilegal" drug has it's uses, it's consecuences and it's position in the law. Let's remember alcohol was an illegal drug in the US and that proved to be a wrong idea. The problem with cannabis is that it has little to none medical potential of use (no, all the bullshit you read in forums and pages about curing cancer is not true) and just recently beign utilied as a painkiller. Alcohol and nicotine are legal drugs just because there is an overwhelming presence in the world population.


----------



## forerofore (Aug 21, 2017)

Every body-altering substance is a drug (except for food)
alcohol is a drug
tobacco is a drug
cannabis is a drug
hell... maybe normal saline (H2O + NACL solution at 0.9%) should be considered a drug since it can kill you easily

taken from wikipedia: (yup... crappy source)
"A *drug* is any substance (other than food that provides nutritional support) that, when inhaled, injected, smoked, consumed, absorbed via a patch on the skin, or dissolved under the tongue causes a physiological change in the body"
drug means it alters the body
TL; DR:
they are all drugs.
if it treats/helps you its called a medication
if it harms you its called a toxic
a toxin is a toxic produced biologically (with measurable action, AKA: botulinum toxin, staph exotoxin, tetanus toxin) (no... there are no toxins in most food, you would be dead if they were, this is for vegans lol)

this is not about culture, most people dont know anything about anything and call stuff based on what they hear/parents teach them, so they socially consider "drugs" to refer to substances of abuse, such as opioids, benzos, etc. please please try to learn the real meaning of the word drug so you can tell when a news article is written by someone who knows or not (most arent).

cannabis harms the brain long term and also causes the same damage in the lungs as tobbacco when smoked (only harms the brain on brownies ;D lol).
you are free to use cannabis recreationally or w/e

im out. peace, hope you guys learned something today


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2017)

Once again, GBAtemp proves they are incapable of discussing controversial topics, no matter how trivial.


----------

